# Need some new road biking help



## miedzinski (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi, I am currently a college student about to graduate in May. It has been a dream of mine to purchase my own road bike with my own money since I was much younger. After a lot of work and saving up, I am getting closer and closer to having enough money to finally be able to afford my first road bike. The bike would be used for commuting around as well as the weekend rides. I would prefer to spend less than 1,000 on the bike, but am feeling a bit overwhelmed as to what exactly to look for and how much all the 'extras' are going to cost.

Unfortunately, I do not know much about road bikes and would appreciate any insight you guys have! I plan on going to the LBS soon, but do not want them to take advantage of me because I am new. Are most LBS's honest and fair even to noobies like me? I am going to purchase from there because I want the right fit and all, but do not want them to take advantage of me.

I have done some research and have decided I would prefer the 'comfort' or 'endurance' type of ride. Since I live in an area with hills and am new it seems the best thing for me right now would be the triple crankset (I think I could manage a double however). Also think I am going to purchase aluminum since that is the cheaper option.

Some bikes I have found that have interested me are the Trek 1.2, Cannondale CAAD8 7 Sora, and the Specialized Sirrus. Any thoughts on these bikes or recommendations on others?

Also, when I purchase the bike, does it come with pedals, gear systems, etc. or do I need to buy them separately?
How much money should be budgeted for 'extras' including helmet, gloves, lights, pumps, shoes, tools, racks, pedals and gear system?
Should I get these at the LBS as well or would it be better to purchase online?

Sorry if I posted in the wrong section and I appreciate all the help you guys give!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Those are all fine but slightly different bikes. 
1. Decide what type of bike you want. You say you want comfort but picked out a few different types, including a hybrid/fitness and a race geo bike. Find a local bike shop with a good selection and try each type in the same brand at about the same price level. For instance, Specialized: Sirrus (fitness), Secteur (relaxed) and Allez (race).
2. Once you figure which of those you like test the similar style in otger brands. For Instance, Secteur = Synapse, Defy, Domane. 
Keep in mind which shops treat you the best. More important than the brand of bike. 

You will get pedals but just cages probably. You can. Ride with them until you get comfortable with the bike. Eventually you will want clipless and shoes. 

You wil also need a helmet, shorts, gloves, a saddle bag, water cage(s) and bottle(s), floor pump, a spare tube, mini/micro pump and/or CO2, tire levers, mini/micro tool. 

Plenty of other things you will want (jersey, computer, etc.) but not absolutely necessary.


----------



## miedzinski (Apr 22, 2014)

NJBiker72 said:


> Those are all fine but slightly different bikes.
> 1. Decide what type of bike you want. You say you want comfort but picked out a few different types, including a hybrid/fitness and a race geo bike. Find a local bike shop with a good selection and try each type in the same brand at about the same price level. For instance, Specialized: Sirrus (fitness), Secteur (relaxed) and Allez (race).


Sorry about that. I must have misread. This is why I came here so I do not sound like a complete idiot to the LBS 



NJBiker72 said:


> You wil also need a helmet, shorts, gloves, a saddle bag, water cage(s) and bottle(s), floor pump, a spare tube, mini/micro pump and/or CO2, tire levers, mini/micro tool


Any estimate on how much I should budget for these purchases? Would you recommend doing this online because it is cheaper? or would it be better to do everything at the LBS?

I really appreciate the help!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

miedzinski said:


> Any estimate on how much I should budget for these purchases? Would you recommend doing this online because it is cheaper? or would it be better to do everything at the LBS?
> 
> I really appreciate the help!


Generally, with the purchase of a bike you'll get a discount on accessories, but ask before assuming. 

Buy things from your LBS that need to fit right (helmet, gloves, cycling shorts, shoes when you're ready), but some others (saddle bag, multi-tool, floor pump, flat repair items) can be purchased online if cheaper.

It's difficult to give you a number for an amount to budget, because helmets (as one example) can range in price from around $20 to $200+. If it helps, count on around $80 +/- for the helmet and poke around sites like Nashbar for ballpark prices on the other (online) items.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

In some ways, you're operating in a more similar price range to LBS employees than their better-funded customers. And my experience is that shop employees, at least in the owner-operated shops, are pretty enthusiastic about cycling.

I think you can do all the accessories you need inside of $200. I made my brother stock up on some of that stuff when he visited my city a few years ago and borrowed a bike for the month. He got a basic helmet for $60 or so and a starter kit with everything for flat repair, a seat wedge, a pump, a couple blinkers, etc. for about $35. Cycling shorts and floor pumps are doable for around $50 each. You can ride in running shoes and flat pedals with toe clips for a good, long time.

In a road bike, I think the important things are that it goes, stops, fits me, and shifts well (if applicable.) I also look for road bikes with mostly current technology. After I broke my last one and ended up with a pile of parts I couldn't put on a new frame, I've sworn off the '80s and older. But I think mid-'90s forward is fine, in general.

Go ahead and look at what your shops have. There are some nice things about starting with a new bike, especially if you don't have a lot of experience working on them. When I replaced my commuter, I considered a Torker Interurban. That costs about $750 and I was impressed by how much bike they stuffed into that, and the choices they made in terms of rack and fender mounts and clearance. Very versatile bike - I could imagine riding it on the weekend and as transportation.

My first nice road bike had a triple. While I liked it at the time, for various reasons my current two have compact doubles. Actually, I don't find I miss the triple that much. I use a slightly lower-geared cassette and there are a couple more spots where I climb out of the saddle. But it hasn't made much more difference than that.

Don't buy into the comfort/endurance thing until you ride a few bikes. For one thing, you're not really spending enough. (Sorry.) I think to some extent, it's the manufacturers trying to sell another fancy carbon road bike to a customer who already has a fancy carbon road bike. Down around $800-$1000, manufacturers only offer one or two road bikes each. And I find that the things that really drive my comfort and endurance are whether I've set up the bike to fit me and how much I've been riding lately. Definitely still ride a few bikes and see what grabs you. Just don't let marketing drag you around.

Bikes in your price range come rideable - gears, pedals, everything. Buying a bare frame is really different, and you'd know if you were doing that.

I hate hybrids. I'd probably not even accept one free - I wouldn't ride it, and I'd feel guilty. But not everyone agrees with me. I hear they can be easier for someone who's badly out of shape, isn't comfortable on a bicycle, or has a neck or back injury to ride.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

IMHO, this one beats them all! 

The GT GTR Series 2 "Endurance" road bike from Performance @ $999

Find Bikes, Cycling Clothing, Bike Parts & Bike Shoes Or Your Local Bike Store at Performance.

_You can test ride it, before you take delivery!_


----------



## miedzinski (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you Andrw.Thanks for the advice. Some interesting tips I will definitely look into when I go to the LBS.

Think I am going tomorrow!! Very excited


----------



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

"helmet, shorts, gloves, a saddle bag, water cage(s) and bottle(s), floor pump, a spare tube, mini/micro pump and/or CO2, tire levers, mini/micro tool"

$25-50, $60-100, $25-30, $25-30, $5, $10, $45, $3-10, $20 (I don't do CO2), $3, $20.

I was a student when I started riding as well. One thing I've been very good at so far is remembering how much I spent on things.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I just started riding and I did all the accessories for a touch over $200. I bought the CAAD 8 Sora btw... So far I'm loving it, but what do know! I have varied my purchasing, bought the bike unridden but pre-owned for 200 less than retail, not sure it was worth the savings to skip the shop IMO, but I'm working with a really tight budget. Bought that first round of accessories from the shop the guy had recently bought the bike from that he never rode. Saddle bag, tube, levers, CO2, 2 cages and bottles, pedals, floor pump... I bought shoes separately and had a good helmet already. Bike shorts are a must IMO and a big expense, so keep that in mind.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Generally, with the purchase of a bike you'll get a discount on accessories, but ask before assuming.
> 
> Buy things from your LBS that need to fit right (helmet, gloves, cycling shorts, shoes when you're ready), but some others (saddle bag, multi-tool, floor pump, flat repair items) can be purchased online if cheaper.
> 
> It's difficult to give you a number for an amount to budget, because helmets (as one example) can range in price from around $20 to $200+. If it helps, count on around $80 +/- for the helmet and poke around sites like Nashbar for ballpark prices on the other (online) items.


This is good advice, as usual from PJ. 

I would note that expensive helmets are not safer. You can spend more to get lighter and cooler but it will not be safer. My bottom of the line Specialized ranked at the top of Consumer Reports tests for whatever its worth and its identical predecessor likely saved my life. But the fit is very important. 

I would probably start off with really basic shorts. Try them on to get the size right. It will take time to find what you like and that is very personal. The longer you go, the more it matters but you won't be doing a century next month. 

Some good sites for the on line stuff:
Pricepoint
Nashbar
Jenson
Amazon
Left Lane Sports
The Clymb


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Two bikes I almost always recommend people submitting threads like these take a look at (depending on what style geometry they are looking for- race oriented or endurance oriented) is the Giant Defy 5 (which you can often get new for $600-$700) and the Specialized Allez (which you can get new for $650-$800). There are more expensive versions of each bike, but these two are tough to beat for what you get for the price. I have friend that has been riding the Defy for almost 3 seasons now and has enjoyed it on some big rides and climbs. Lots of guys rave about the Allez and say it is overstated that it is built for crit racing. A number are using it as their all-around bike as well.


----------



## miedzinski (Apr 22, 2014)

Also, wondering when I look at bikes in the LBS and try them out. Am I going to really notice that one is more comfortable than the other? I just feel like there will be some that do not feel good at all, but I will not be able to decipher what feels good and what is just okay.





NJBiker72 said:


> Some good sites for the on line stuff:
> Pricepoint
> Nashbar
> Jenson
> ...


Will check these out. thank you!



jfd986 said:


> "helmet, shorts, gloves, a saddle bag, water cage(s) and bottle(s), floor pump, a spare tube, mini/micro pump and/or CO2, tire levers, mini/micro tool"
> 
> $25-50, $60-100, $25-30, $25-30, $5, $10, $45, $3-10, $20 (I don't do CO2), $3, $20.
> 
> I was a student when I started riding as well. One thing I've been very good at so far is remembering how much I spent on things.


Thanks for the price breakdowns man. I definitely feel you on remembering prices :/



PBL450 said:


> I just started riding and I did all the accessories for a touch over $200. I bought the CAAD 8 Sora btw... So far I'm loving it.


thanks for your input. 200 for the accessories does not seem too terrible! i was imagining much worse at first



Rashadabd said:


> Two bikes I almost always recommend people submitting threads like these take a look at (depending on what style geometry they are looking for- race oriented or endurance oriented) is the Giant Defy 5 (which you can often get new for $600-$700) and the Specialized Allez (which you can get new for $650-$800).


will definitely check these bikes out. appreciate it


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

miedzinski said:


> Also, wondering when I look at bikes in the LBS and try them out. Am I going to really notice that one is more comfortable than the other? I just feel like there will be some that do not feel good at all, but I will not be able to decipher what feels good and what is just okay.


If this is literally your first road bike, then there's a good bet that the riding position will feel foreign to you even if sizing and fit are good. This is where faith and trust in your LBS/ fitter matters. 

If OTOH you've had other road bikes, you're apt to be more accustomed to what feels right - or not so right. This, of course, assumes your bike(s) were sized correctly and fit dialed it to suite you.

Either way, just go with your gut on what feels right. As one example, you may not like the shifters on one bike versus another. 

One tip - before heading out for test rides, ask the employee prepping the bike to inflate the tires based on your total rider weight. This will give you a better idea of a bikes ride quality.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

No problem man, always happy to help. Here's some additional info on both bikes:

Defy 5 (2014) | Giant Bicycles | United States

Defy 3 (2014) | Giant Bicycles | United States

Defy 2 (2014) | Giant Bicycles | United States

Specialized Bicycle Components

Specialized Bicycle Components

Specialized Bicycle Components

If you can save up a few extra pennies, you could actually get an Allez Smartwel frame which a bunch of folks really like. I saw one this weekend and it looks sweet:

Specialized Bicycle Components

Specialized Bicycle Components


Here's a couple of reviews:

Giant Defy 5 Road Bike Review | Bicycling Magazine

Specialized Allez Race - first ride review - BikeRadar

Giant Defy 0 review - BikeRadar

Review: Specialized Allez Race E5 Smartweld Road Frame | Average Cyclist

I wish you well on the hunt. Congrats on saving up the dough.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> If this is literally your first road bike, then there's a good bet that the riding position will feel foreign to you even if sizing and fit are good. This is where faith and trust in your LBS/ fitter matters.
> 
> If OTOH you've had other road bikes, you're apt to be more accustomed to what feels right - or not so right. This, of course, assumes your bike(s) were sized correctly and fit dialed it to suite you.
> 
> ...


All good advice. I would add to this point that there is a decent chance that what you think you want is not what you will want once you ride for awhile. I started on a Secteur. Thinking if I ever upgraded it would be to a Roubaix. Since I would never race. Instead I upgraded to a Tarmac. Did my first race two weeks ago. A time trial. Now I want a TT bike. Maybe an Izalco Chrono Max


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Ooh, leaning toward the dark side.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Ooh, leaning toward the dark side.


First one was just a ton of fun. Hated being passed but it felt great passing a few guys. Went into it with more training for long rides and climbing. Just wanted to not be last. Screwed up the start. Finished slightly better than midpack.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Gonna give advice others will dislike but will be practical. Go to Wal-Mart, K-Mart, or Target for some of your stuff. Water bottles and cages, seat bags, even gloves and helmets. They are cheap and have no bling factor at all but they'll work just fine. Bell makes gloves and helmets that they all carry, will work for you as a first (or even second or third) set to get you started, and will give you data on what characteristics you don't like so you can buy better on the next go around. Wal-Mart and Target both carry base layer clothing (t-shirts, socks, etc) that are as good as anything you'll get from cycling specific stores and for far less. Just don't fall into the 'if it isn't cycling specific then I can't ride in it' trap. Most stuff you'll replace in a year anyway when you find stuff that fits/works/more durable/matches better so don't go overboard right now.

BTW if you buy tire spoons, make sure there are no sharp edges and buy metal from the get-go.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I'm not going to disagree with the Walmart/Target part...

But my favorite tire levers are Pedro's. They're plastic, but work awesome. Only ever broke one on an ungodly tight-fitting MTB tire and rim.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree with the walmart and non cycling specific stuff too. Especially for baselayers and socks. 

Gloves and helmets can be fine but the Bell ones I got at target wore horribly. The gel went bad real quick. Comfy though.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

If you have an Academy sports store they carry a decent line of accessories along with some decent starter cycling shorts. I think they are made by Canari and are usually over in the mens clothing area.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Same here. started with secteur thinkin same thing. ended up test riding a super six evo ultegra and tarmac ultegra. got the SS EVO. Both great bikes




NJBiker72 said:


> All good advice. I would add to this point that there is a decent chance that what you think you want is not what you will want once you ride for awhile. I started on a Secteur. Thinking if I ever upgraded it would be to a Roubaix. Since I would never race. Instead I upgraded to a Tarmac. Did my first race two weeks ago. A time trial. Now I want a TT bike. Maybe an Izalco Chrono Max


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

sorry, but going to wal mart/target and kmart is a waste of time and money. its cheaply made and pure junk. check the sites listed. you will find similar prices, but much better quality.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

kps88 said:


> sorry, but going to wal mart/target and kmart is a waste of time and money. its cheaply made and pure junk. check the sites listed. you will find similar prices, but much better quality.


Depends on what you're buying. Bell helmets are CPSC certified and meet the same standards as Giro, Fox, and others. Gloves are purely a matter of personal preference. Wal-Mart carries Starter brand base layer clothing that has served me very well over the years, both on and off the bike. Various stores also carry brands like UnderArmor and Riddell, both of which have been very well received in the athletic community for a long time. If the gloves let your hands breathe and provide a good grip, it doesn't matter if you got them at K-Mart or JensonUSA. I can't think of one good reason to pay $35 for a sleeveless undershirt from Performance Bike if I can get a Starter undershirt (moisture wicking, non-odor) for $10.

Seat bags have two functions, hold on and hold your stuff. Bell and Zeftal bags do that just as well as anybody else (and usually cheaper). If you don't like the design, fine, but don't pay more for brand names (everybody who cares about the brand names will sneer at you no matter what you buy). Go to the stores and see what they have and how it's made, then check out what's at the LBS. Decide for yourself if $30 for a seat bag from Blackburn is better than $13 for a Bell. Some stuff is worth paying more for, but some stuff isn't.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

kps88 said:


> Same here. started with secteur thinkin same thing. ended up test riding a super six evo ultegra and tarmac ultegra. got the SS EVO. Both great bikes


The Super Six was the first race geo bike I got on. After the guy at the shop put me on an RS and Synapse and asked what I thought and wanted. Then it was the Six, Tarmac and Madone. SS was the runner up for my taste but all great bikes.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

No disrespect Junior, but wal mart sucks. The prices you mention can and will be had by online retailers that sell much better quality items. I have actually paid $11 for Pearl Izumi long and short sleeve jersey's that are much, much better quality than Starter clothes from wal mart. its not even close as to the quality and how well they work. I have used those cheaper clothes thinking what could be the difference...there is.

You can get Giro gloves at Jenson for $11. They are much better than Bell which fall apart rather quickly. Tubes are $3 at Jenson. Close to $5 or more at WM. I got all three saddles I own for $16, $12 and $10 (Topeak and Fizik). Cage...Elite Custom Race for $14. There is no reason to get items from WM unless u dot care what you have or don't want to wait for the mail. Online retailers that wre mentioned re easily the best bang for you buck. Not wal mart.

its obvious that you are not a very good online shopper if you have to resort to wal mart. not trying to be rude. but trust me, shop online...prices better than WM


----------



## miedzinski (Apr 22, 2014)

Update: Okay so today I finally went to "Joe's Bike Shop" in Baltimore. Was very upset with the service there. Test drove a Trek FX series. It was meh as a ride, but the employee didn't really help me with anything besides telling me the cost of the bike...

So I left.

Gonna try out a different bike shop sometime this week (schedule has been pretty crazy lately with work and school)

Hopefully it was just that employee and my next experience is a little better  Was so excited because when I get paid this Friday I will have around a 1000 to spend if I find a bike and accessories in that price range. If I find something more expensive I like more then I will wait, though.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Shop employees should be better about this. But nobody who likes bikes likes hybrids. In a way, it was a little disillusioning how nicely I was treated when I bought a $3000 XC race bike.

I bet if you look at an actual road bike, they pay more attention to you. Not that you should be buying a bike to please a bike shop employee, brand rep, The Internet, whatever. But we're all more excited about things that interest us. Think about talking to someone at a party who's really into something you have no interest in whatsoever.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Finding a shop you like (and/or a bike you love) is a little like dating. You may have to kiss some frogs to find your princess…. Keep hunting and let that experience roll off your back (other than giving you some idea what you don't want in a bike and a shop).


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

miedzinski said:


> Hi, I am currently a college student about to graduate in May. It has been a dream of mine to purchase my own road bike with my own money since I was much younger. After a lot of work and saving up, I am getting closer and closer to having enough money to finally be able to afford my first road bike. The bike would be used for commuting around as well as the weekend rides. I would prefer to spend less than 1,000 on the bike, but am feeling a bit overwhelmed as to what exactly to look for and how much all the 'extras' are going to cost.
> 
> Unfortunately, I do not know much about road bikes and would appreciate any insight you guys have! I plan on going to the LBS soon, but do not want them to take advantage of me because I am new. Are most LBS's honest and fair even to noobies like me? I am going to purchase from there because I want the right fit and all, but do not want them to take advantage of me.
> 
> ...


couple thoughts after quickly going through the comments

first, I second the idea of a specialized allez. the current entry level frame and configuration are EXCELLENT quality and value. I've actually seen quite a few and pretty good racers upgrade their aluminum frames with ultegra groupsets and tubular wheelsets. i cant think of any other major manufacturer whose entry level frames, well maybe the felt 85, but not many others can accommodate that level of upgrade.

three different versions, all basically within your budget, 800, 950, or 1100 bucks. the groupsets and cranks are relatively heavy, at least compared to 105 and ultegra, but they are nonetheless very good quality and will get you, as an entry level rider, where you are going. to reiterate, the allez frame has gotten very good reviews and is very well respected in the cycling community, good way to get started, good way to get exposed to the world, the wonderful world of road biking. 

the thing about specialized is they are not, generally speaking, inexpensive bikes. occasionally, they put out a configuration that is an absurd value, but if you're not paying attention, you'll "miss out." i don't think any bike you'll ever purchase from specialized will be anything less than excellent quality, especially in the composition of the frameset, but as they say, some bikes are better than others. in general, therefore, and i speak from experience here, my first road bike was a specialized and i still ride it like a demon today, in general, take your budget and add fifteen percent to it. or not. see, specialized makes two (well now, three, but the top end one costs about ten thousand bucks), aluminum frames, has for a long time. the a1 and the e5. 

the e5 is an awesome, awesome, awesome frame. personally i upgraded mine with an ultegra groupset and Easton wheels, and it is one mean mf of a bike. the a1 is therefore the entry level frame, but as i say, it's been upgraded now and to the point where it is probably better than just about any commercially and mass produced aluminum entry level frame you're gonna find anywhere. don't doubt that it was engineered specifically to kick the ass of giant, cannondale, trek, jamis, scott, Fuji, you name it. there is a huge demand in a huge market for those entry level machines, they all want your money and are willing to compete for it. but pound for pound, i think spesh does the best job, they think through, not just configurations, shifters, wheels and the rest. but they start with quality engineering, then work their way back through the marketing mix, giving you the opportunity to sort through not just the other manufacturers, but choices within their own lineup that beats the pants off the competition. for me, that's when you can start thinking about spending a little more to get a lot more value, that's how it works with spesh, you can trust the quality every time. i figure, therefore, that if you're gonna spend a thousand, eleven hundred bucks on an aluminum bike you might as well spend 1300

Specialized Bicycle Components

still only gets you a tiagra configuration, good for weekend rides and a bit more. however, if you decide after a while you want to do more, go faster, go lighter, maybe race, the great thing about the e-5 is that it will accommodate upgrades all the way up to race level competition. its that good. again, if you're strictly focused on recreation and just want to have a good bike that will go fast for several years without any major investments, the a1 will do ya, 800 plus a couple hundred for a helmet, shoes, and pedals. 

i was in the same boat as you, bro. increased my budget, got the specialized allez elite with the e5. bought good wheels for 400 bucks the next year and almost fell off the bike it was such a difference. later on got a deal on a double ultegra group, and the rest is history. specialized makes GREAT bikes. take a trip to your local spesh dealer you can find one at specialized dot com web site


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

While I can't say I agree with the argument that Specialized is head and shoulders above everyone else in the industry, I do kind of feel like it is really tough to beat what you get in the new Allez E5 Smartweld at $1350ish or $880 for the frameset. The Allez Smartweld is race worthy, period. It would be a really solid investment, but there are some other good options out there as well (Giant Defy 5, Felt F85 (which was my first road bike), Felt Z75, etc.). Keep hunting and testing, but try to check out some of these. They are really great bikes in your price range.

Specialized Allez Race - first ride review - BikeRadar (same frame)

Specialized Allez Comp Smartweld: Best 2014 Bikes for Beginners | Bicycling Magazine (this list should help in general)


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

That's if you decide road riding at an at least half way serious level is your interest. If you just want something to ride around on every once in a while or to cruise to the market occasionally, a hybrid or something like the Tricross might be a better fit.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

*so that's one*

lol...after all the bullsyht i give you about specialized aluminum, how i got one, upgraded it and love it, i also have to give good love to my OTHER aluminum bike, the felt 75. 

like specialized, felt makes GREAT bikes, one of the most respected bicycle manufacturers in the world. back when i got my 75, felt also had an entry level version, the 85, but they've stopped making it, and now basically make only one aluminum bike, at least in the f configuration. they also make several z aluminum bikes, with relaxed geometries and many of the same features.. I don't speak for the z, haven't ridden them, but from what I see, they too are excellent values, excellent bikes. as for the f75. the new version is faster, lighter and targeted to the new rider who is interested in cycling, but who, given the right equipment and support, can progress through entry level training and technique to develop an intermediate level of skill. in other words, who wants an entry level bike, but can actually use a bike that can grow with him as his skill level grows as well. that bike, competitively priced, is the 75. the bike costs 1350, a bit more than your budget, true, but it is an absolutely ABSURD value. see, the frame is configured very closely to the geometric specifications of felt's top quality carbon frames, which kick ass all over the world, at the top level of competition, and routinely sell for many, many thousands of dollars more. but the 7000 aluminum, depending on who you talk to, is the best non carbon construction material for road bicycles in the world. and felt uses it to model your aluminum frame to copy characteristics of those used by the world's' best riders. that's one. 

two, felt adds to this frame, not shimano 2400, sora, or tiagra, like specialized might on the e-5 for thirteen hundred bucks, but shimano's 105,basically racing standard shifters, derailleurs, chain, cassette ( and brakes, depending, I've seen with and without 105 brakes). compact double, again, the baseline racing configuration, and a solid fsa crank. no one else comes close in that price range for those components on a first quality aluminum frame. NO ONE. plus, and this is the true kicker, the 75 now includes a bb30 bottom bracket, the actual racing standard for most carbon bikes, like, on the pro tour. that stiff bracket means that when you put the hammer down, the power is transferred efficiently to the rear of the bike and into the wheel, propelling your fat butt forward, up the hill, down the hill, down the straightaway, across the finish line, whatever. the combination of these components, on this quality frame, in this price range, is UNMATCHED in the world of road bikes. how do i know? well, after i bought my spesh, i learned about felt and the f75. rode one. and bought one, given the quality and value, i simply couldn't justify not buying such an awesome machine at such an eminently affordable price. like specialized, felt makes some of the best bikes in the world. i am actually proud to own one. 

so. go to felt website. find your local dealer. check out the 75, it its beyond your budget, fine. but take a look, man, at 1350 with the new frame, 105 components, mavic rims, and bb30, this is the best value, by far, in first quality aluminum bikes. pound for pound, and all things considered, maybe the best bike of its kind. anywhere....

F75 - Felt Bicycles


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Shopping for a bike means shopping for a shop you like as well, and as Rashadabd says "Keep hunting and let that experience roll off your back (other than giving you some idea what you don't want in a bike and a shop)."

Ideally, you'll find the bike you like best at the shop you like best. Might have some disappointments along the way, but keep the hunt going and you'll do ok.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This might help as well. I have friends that live in that area, some ride. Let me know if you run out of options and still aren't happy. 

Best Cycle Shops In Baltimore « CBS Baltimore


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't think we're disagreeing here, if you look at my succeeding post, you might not conclude that I promote specialized as "head and shoulders" above all the rest, its all good. as I say after, I think the f85 is history, its only the 75. I have a new one, and man, it is all that and a bag of chips. DYNAMITE bike. I would think the z configurations with the more relaxed geometry would also be excellent bikes. for me, the f series is kind of the standard, again, maybe more of an intermediate than an entry level, but pound for pound, tough to pass up if you can squeeze in the extra nut contemplated by the various entry level aluminum considerations. 

frame and components, all things considered, and for an aluminum bike

felt f75 is pretty much in a class by itself. nothing else really comes close.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

Rashadabd said:


> While I can't say I agree with the argument that Specialized is head and shoulders above everyone else in the industry, I do kind of feel like it is really tough to beat what you get in the new Allez E5 Smartweld at $1350ish or $880 for the frameset. The Allez Smartweld is race worthy, period. It would be a really solid investment, but there are some other good options out there as well (Giant Defy 5, Felt F85 (which was my first road bike), Felt Z75, etc.). Keep hunting and testing, but try to check out some of these. They are really great bikes in your price range.
> 
> Specialized Allez Race - first ride review - BikeRadar (same frame)
> 
> Specialized Allez Comp Smartweld: Best 2014 Bikes for Beginners | Bicycling Magazine (this list should help in general)


yeah, we agree. we both posted the same link. spesh does a good job modeling its e five frame on the tarmac. I should know, like I say, I OWN ONE. only problem is spesh downgades the rest of the spec, keeps the price up, values the frame at market. and the 75 is arguably just as good, with the bb30, arguably a BETTER frame than the e, that's the thing. 

but we're in the same neighborhood here...only thing for the op is the couple hundred extra bucks. I think its worth it, he's graduating from college, its a good investment, he deserves it. get the best bike you can, buy pedals and shoes, get the helmet a little later, its all good. squeeze that budget, its worth it


----------



## miedzinski (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow thanks everybody for the responses! Already feeling better about the sh*tty experience today. I know there is a local store that sells specifically specialized so I will check that out sometime soon! 

Thanks for all the links and tips.

As for the Felt 75 and all of that talk. I wish I could afford that, but it would take so much time for me to save up that much. I am not sure I can wait that long!!! But like you said. I will try it out and if I fall in love like you say... I guess it might be worth the wait. We will see I guess.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

miedzinski said:


> As for the Felt 75 and all of that talk. I wish I could afford that, but it would take so much time for me to save up that much. I am not sure I can wait that long!!! But like you said. I will try it out and if I fall in love like you say... I guess it might be worth the wait. We will see I guess.


There's always something better. For a first bike, stay as close to your budget as possible. The more time you spend riding, the more you'll learn what you like and want in your next bike. 

For now, find a shop that listens when you share your intended uses and budget, and understands the value of a good fit and test rides. Once you find that shop, you'll do fine.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

miedzinski said:


> Wow thanks everybody for the responses! Already feeling better about the sh*tty experience today. I know there is a local store that sells specifically specialized so I will check that out sometime soon!
> 
> Thanks for all the links and tips.
> 
> As for the Felt 75 and all of that talk. I wish I could afford that, but it would take so much time for me to save up that much. I am not sure I can wait that long!!! But like you said. I will try it out and if I fall in love like you say... I guess it might be worth the wait. We will see I guess.


no problem, its all good, we know what you're going through. a lot, if not most of the guys on here started off exactly like you. don't worry, you came to the right place. as far as the f, ok, 1350 is too much, you're still poor student, yeah I can relate to that, suffered through a lot of ramen noodle in my time, no worries. but felt has an answer, as i intimate above. 

z series.

I rode for a minute with a guy who had a new one today. dude was smiling from ear to ear..looked like a great bike, great ride. I think this one is in your budget 799

Z95 - Felt Bicycles

if I had to choose between the specialized allez and this bike, it would be an agonizing choice, really. I honestly don't know which one I would pick, for under a thousand they are both unbelievably good bikes. go to the home pages, or use that link above. find local spesh and felt dealers and check those models out. but be careful, if the models aren't on the floor they might try to steer you to something else, insist on the pound for pound quality your research has identified, these are the two I think you may want to look at closely. I honestly don't think you could go wrong with either. both excellent quality, solid, solid performers from first quality manufacturers. slam dunks, both. 

and you will hear different things about this site, but nashbar is THE place to go for discount gear. you can get a pair of shorts here for twenty bucks, a helmet for thirty, shoes on sale for fifty or sixty, nashbar pedals for less than fifty. all half off or more than at the lbs. nashbar sells real cycling gear and accessories, not stuff that cant actually be used for the purpose its designed for; shoes that work and work well, pedals that work, and work well,cycling jerseys that look cool, fit, and wick perspiration effectively, etc, its all there. just be sure to check all specs, and talk to the reps or the guys on here to get a clear idea of what you're buying, before you buy the wrong size, pedals that don't fit the shoes, shoes that don't fit the pedal, etc, its all pretty straightforward just double check be sure. lbs is hands on, brick and mortar, true, but the fact is they are often limited to what they have in stock, and they usually want to get rid of inventory on THEIR terms, not yours. nash gives you a ton of choices at rock rock rock bottom pricing. the primo stuff is always discounted, and the house and other brands are not only rock rock bottom price, but they regularly have sales at ten, fifteen, twenty percent off to get prices even lower, man. get on their e mail list, they'll send you promotions to save you a TON on stuff you need. check it

Bikes, Cycling Clothing, Bike Parts & Cycling Gear: Bike Discounts & Deals from Nashbar

good luck, bro, keep us posted mon


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

These threads can get way too gear-centric.

One of my best experiences on a bike was riding from San Francisco to Santa Cruz. The bike was nice enough, but over the years, as I figured out about technique and fit, its dominant characteristic came to be that it was too big for me. Whatever, I really enjoyed that ride. Had a lot of fun doing other things on that bike too. Lots of other rides, my first Century, sucking at racing, finishing a practice crit without getting dropped, bombing down country roads in the Santa Cruz mountains.

I also did San Francisco to Santa Cruz on my Dad's old Trek 1200. That's a late-'80s Sport Touring bike. Downtube shifters and that time I had a couple laden panniers. I'd bet that bike didn't fit me either, but didn't keep it after college so I'm not sure.

Mountain biking during my second year of college. I'd spend hours on that bike on the weekend. Even for its time, it kinda sucked.

About the only rides I've truly not enjoyed have been the ones where the weather or scope has really caught me unprepared. That can be kind of scary. Mechanical failures can sometimes ruin a ride too, but I was having fun up until that point and have always figured out how to get home safe, even if I've had to cut a ride short. (Or do most of a race on a demo bike, probably the most "pro" experience I'll ever have. Thanks, SRAM van.)

Point is, I'm sure a lot of us, me included, have gotten into cycling on bikes that later we said, "WTF was I thinking?" or "If only I knew then." But it's not really that important. For me, the best first bike is really one that allows exploration. That's most of them, though some will fight you on exploring touring or racing or 'cross.

Do your best. But don't over worry it. At worst, you'll learn a lot, have a lot of fun, and look at some other bikes in a year or two.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> These threads can get way too gear-centric.
> 
> One of my best experiences on a bike was riding from San Francisco to Santa Cruz. The bike was nice enough, but over the years, as I figured out about technique and fit, its dominant characteristic came to be that it was too big for me. Whatever, I really enjoyed that ride. Had a lot of fun doing other things on that bike too. Lots of other rides, my first Century, sucking at racing, finishing a practice crit without getting dropped, bombing down country roads in the Santa Cruz mountains.
> 
> ...


Well said. Got my first "road bike" to do a 75 mile charity ride. Kind of broke at the time. Bought a $150 bike from Walmart. Not really a road bike and too small for me. 

It was a great ride. That bike now resides on my trainer but it served its purpose.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

kps88 said:


> No disrespect Junior, but wal mart sucks. The prices you mention can and will be had by online retailers that sell much better quality items. I have actually paid $11 for Pearl Izumi long and short sleeve jersey's that are much, much better quality than Starter clothes from wal mart. its not even close as to the quality and how well they work. I have used those cheaper clothes thinking what could be the difference...there is.
> 
> You can get Giro gloves at Jenson for $11. They are much better than Bell which fall apart rather quickly. Tubes are $3 at Jenson. Close to $5 or more at WM. I got all three saddles I own for $16, $12 and $10 (Topeak and Fizik). Cage...Elite Custom Race for $14. There is no reason to get items from WM unless u dot care what you have or don't want to wait for the mail. Online retailers that wre mentioned re easily the best bang for you buck. Not wal mart.
> 
> its obvious that you are not a very good online shopper if you have to resort to wal mart. not trying to be rude. but trust me, shop online...prices better than WM


No disrespect taken, we just have a difference of opinion. You're giving advice based on your experience and I'm doing the same, no harm no foul. 

Like I said in my other post two main things are 1) Don't get hung up on cycling specific gear. If the clothes will wick moisture away and allow freedom of movement while jogging, boating, or skydiving, more likely than not it'll do the same for you while riding. 2) Do your own homework about the gear you need. Decide for yourself if Jenson (or whatever online retailer), or Wal-Mart, or your LBS is the place to spend your cash. I do a combination of all three and that satisfies me for my money vs purchase question, only you can decide how yours will fare.


----------



## miedzinski (Apr 22, 2014)

Well... thank you guys! Went today to a different bike shop "Timonium Bikes"
It sells Specialized bikes. Couldn't have been more happy with the service I received. The owner talked to me for about 45 minutes answering all of my questions etc.

Unfortunately it was raining so I couldn't test ride it (didn't want to at least)
Looked primarily at a 2013 Specialized Allez. Honestly cannot remember what exactly it has BUT I was pretty content with it. The price is a little bit higher than what I wanted to spend, so I am going to test ride it to truly see if that is what I want. If so, I will have to wait a little longer.

Excited!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

miedzinski said:


> Well... thank you guys! Went today to a different bike shop "Timonium Bikes"
> It sells Specialized bikes. Couldn't have been more happy with the service I received. The owner talked to me for about 45 minutes answering all of my questions etc.
> 
> Unfortunately it was raining so I couldn't test ride it (didn't want to at least)
> ...


There are two Allez models that are priced under the 1k you said in your OP that you wanted to spend. The geo is the same on all, so if fit, ride and handling of the model at your LBS suites you, you can always ask that they order a model in your price range.

BTW, I'm glad you found a shop you're comfortable with. That's important.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> There are two Allez models that are priced under the 1k you said in your OP that you wanted to spend. The geo is the same on all, so if fit, ride and handling of the model at your LBS suites you, you can always ask that they order a model in your price range.
> 
> BTW, I'm glad you found a shop you're comfortable with. That's important.


yeah all the same frame, three models by my count, starting at around 700. if you don't see the one you want, an authorized specialized dealer can order at no extra cost, shouldn't take more than a week or so to get one in, especially at this time of the year. don't let him upsell you on a floor model if you want the lower cost bike. he can order it. and like pj says, they are all the same frame. tell him the allez, not necessarily the allez sport, the allez

the one with the Claris shifters...perfect for your needs. stay on budget. 770 plus tax

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

easyridernyc said:


> yeah all the same frame, three models by my count, starting at around 700.


I'm only seeing two, but with ~10% discount the Elite might make it in under the OP's 1k mark.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I'm probably getting some wheels with Claris hubs for one of my own bikes shortly.

I haven't owned 2300 or Sora, but from what I've ridden them a little and they do the job fine. From the reviews and exploded diagrams, Claris looks like it's a bit ahead of where the last Sora group was in terms of function.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

ic my bad, I had the 1100 dollar model thrown in. I think the first one, the allez, with the Claris shifters, is the move. sounds like the dealer might be trying to sell him the "sport" for 930, vs. the "allez" for 770. the sora shifters and fsa compact double is a nice bit of difference for that extra two hundred bucks on the sport, pretty good value for the extra bread, but for a novice rider who wants to save money, the Claris shifters and crank will be fine. not quite the footprint, sora and tiagra are modeled more directly, with heavier materials, from their big brothers tiagra and 105. but Claris is still shimano quality, they'll shift fine and for a long time if you maintain and keep the drivetrain nicely lubed, it'll last a long time no problem. 

to the op, those appear to be the main differences between the two, slightly better components in shifting and crank on the allez "sport" vs the regular allez. either way you are good to go, the main thing is its the same frame, and the frame is really the backbone of the entire configuration. glad you found a conventional dealer, remember, all the spesh dealers have a direct line to the manufacturer, they can get you any bike spesh makes at any time. so if you think it over and decide that you want the entry level bike with the entry level components at the low price, tell him. he's under direct orders from spesh to respond to you and order the bike you want, specialized doesn't mess around with that kind of stuff, authorized dealers are instructed to be cool and respond directly to customers. ask him what he thinks about the differences in the component mix between the allez and the allez sport to begin with. technically, even if he orders you one in your size and you decide you want the other one, its his problem, not yours. customer is king, he is trained to respect you and your wishes. talk it over and let him walk with you and through your purchasing decisions,its all good

keep us posted and good luck bro you're doing good


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I'd rather have a Claris crank than FSA.

Just saying.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

*you might want to think that one over*



AndrwSwitch said:


> I'd rather have a Claris crank than FSA.
> 
> Just saying.


fsa makes some bad ass cranks, bro


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I haven't tried the high-end ones. But I could almost see the ring of theirs I had on my mountain bike eroding away and the bottom bracket for the Omega that came on my road bike ran rough within the first season, with no compatibility with anyone else's. The Tempo that's on a couple of the Allez models is at least just another three-piece crank, so one can use it with a Shimano or other bottom bracket. Shimano rings too.

I figure if a company is going to design a two-piece crank that's actually worse than the thing it's supposed to be an improvement over, I'm going to trash-talk them on the Internet.

They do make a nice (cheap!) handlebar, though.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

easyridernyc said:


> fsa makes some bad ass cranks, bro


... and they've made some pretty bad ones as well. Their Gossamer's were recalled because the crankarm fell off and their MegaExo BB's self destructed. 

I'd take lower end Shimano any day.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> ... and they've made some pretty bad ones as well. Their Gossamer's were recalled because the crankarm fell off and their MegaExo BB's self destructed.
> 
> I'd take lower end Shimano any day.


the gossamer triple on my spesh was fine. the ultegra compact I switched it out for turned the frame into a racing force.

I like shimano too, but the low end crank I had on my felt was definitely meh, didn't do the 105 shifters and derailleurs, or the frame for that matter, justice. the gossamer was actually much better, a lot stiffer. and it didn't break or fall off. i'd definitely use it again if I was gonna go low end triple. the old shimano, not so much


----------

